# Auto Start/Stop Restart Failure



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Never had that happen yet to me. Is this the only time it happened? Might just be a clitch in the system. You don't have to go into park to restart you can go in to neutral and restart it. If it keeps it up, keep track of how often its happening so the dealer can keep the car and repeat the issue.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I've never seen that happen. However, that's why you have a warranty. Go to the dealer. They have a system that plugs into the auto-stop system and can recreate the issue hopefully. There is no recall for your VIN because there is no recall.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

We have had about 4 come in with the exact same symptoms, which is why I'm so aggravated and biased against the whole system in general.

Not sure what they do but I think it's something with the computer.

EDIT:

That's weird it didn't throw a CEL. I think others have thrown one.


----------



## PenelopeCruze77 (Apr 17, 2017)

Good to know! I plan on taking it to the dealer ASAP but I was curious if this was a known issue as of yet. I thought it was odd as well that it didn't throw a CEL. If the issue recurs I'd be curious to see if it throws one in the future.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

What is a known issue is a leak that lets rainwater in to damage some systems in the trunk.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> What is a known issue is a leak that lets rainwater in to damage some systems in the trunk.


Good thinking.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I don't have a problem per say putting this on a car if I can disable it, I just am not a fan of this feature and probably never will be. Good luck with getting this fixed, it is probably something minor. But still a good way to get into an accident if someone isn't paying attention behind you.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

I just had my first no-restart issue last evening, but it may have been my fault. I was sitting at a stop sign waiting for traffic. I started to let off the brake and the starter kicked the engine over about one crank. Someone came flying around the corner, so I had to hit the brake again, which stopped the starter. The engine didn't start, and when I let my foot off the brake again, the engine did not restart. I had to shift to neutral and restart. My thinking is I confused the system because I reapplied the brake quickly during restarting.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

ethangsmith said:


> I just had my first no-restart issue last evening, but it may have been my fault. I was sitting at a stop sign waiting for traffic. I started to let off the brake and the starter kicked the engine over about one crank. Someone came flying around the corner, so I had to hit the brake again, which stopped the starter. The engine didn't start, and when I let my foot off the brake again, the engine did not restart. I had to shift to neutral and restart. My thinking is I confused the system because I reapplied the brake quickly during restarting.


I wonder if that's a thing. Good on you for noticing exactly what you were doing when it happened. I'll try on my automatic sedan maybe tonight.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

It seems like if the stop-start system is cranking to restart the engine and you reapply the brake, it confuses the system. In talking to one of the techs this morning out in the shop, he said it can cause the system to get confused. He said most times if you wait a few seconds, the system will "reset itself" and then you can go. But in other circumstances, like what I experienced, it won't. So it seems you MUST let the system completely restart the engine before reapplying the brake. If it's done during the crank-over, it can confuse it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

First car with AT was a 49 Olds 98, first AT was in a 39 Olds, never found one of these.

Read about how the torque converter really gets hot when stopped in gear, so been shifting into neutral ever since. Just because its an automatic, doesn't mean you have to leave it in D. Most of the vehicles had an MT, have to do something, step on the clutch, definitely shift gears.

What's the thinking behind killing the engine, and is there a time delay? In cities have a stop sign at every block, just for a second, but at traffic lights during the so-called rush hour, seems like a half a day.

Is this to protect the torque converter, or fuel economy? Sure doesn't sound like the latter, emissions control is worthless until the engine warms up with an added problem of thermal cycling, aluminum and plastics do not like thermal cycling.

Anybody know why they are doing this?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NickD said:


> First car with AT was a 49 Olds 98, first AT was in a 39 Olds, never found one of these.
> 
> Read about how the torque converter really gets hot when stopped in gear, so been shifting into neutral ever since. Just because its an automatic, doesn't mean you have to leave it in D. Most of the vehicles had an MT, have to do something, step on the clutch, definitely shift gears.
> 
> ...


Cruze AT knocks itself into neutral at a stop, as do some other newer transmissions from other brands...saves a little bit of fuel that would be wasted trying to drive the front wheels when they're held by the brakes. The new 6T35 has a hydraulic accumulator to help it get quickly back into gear as the engine restarts.

Move the first cat close to the engine for fast light-off, then shut engine down when cat is up to temp...it works. The new engine gets up to temp VERY quickly compared to the old 1.4L. And in cases where you're sitting at a stoplight for long periods, it does indeed save fuel.


----------



## CYYCPilot172 (Jun 7, 2017)

I am having the same issue. I picked up the 2017 Cruze LT on Monday and at a traffic light after being a couple of minutes in it the needle in the tachomoter went from auto-stop to off and the car didn't wake up. I had to push the start button in Park to restart it. 

Took it to the dealership and they couldn't replicate it even though it happened to me several times. Now I don't trust the car. Does anyone have found a solution?

Thanks.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

Had a second failure today. My wife was driving. Soon after starting, we came to a stop sign. My wife applied the brakes and the engine shut off. After traffic cleared, she took her foot off the brake and went to apply the gas. She says it just never restarted. She has a habit of hitting the brake pedal with the edge of her shoe as she moves towards the gas. I think she may have done that and shut the cranking off like I had done weeks ago. After more carefully watching her foot to make sure she didn't contact the brake pedal when reaching for the gas pedal, there were no more issues. I am continuing to monitor what is causing this, but it seems it when the brake pedal is tapped or reapplied during restarting.


----------



## Patrick2017 (Jun 26, 2017)

I posted on a older post as well.I'm having this issue with stalling on my 2017 chevy cruze.I have a open case with GM and car is at dealer for second time.First time they said they couldn't find anything.If your having this issue please contact GM and tell them the problem so I don't look crazy.And its documented.Its very dangerous that the car is stalling and if I'm the only one complaining they may not help as much as if everyone that is having the issue contact them.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

Yep. I had my car in for it. Like your situation, there were no codes and they couldn't replicate it. There was a PCM reflash available, which they did. Every time it happens, I will take my car in, so that way a file gets built with all the failures. My hope is that if enough people complain or have issues, GM will scrap the stop-start system.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

ethangsmith said:


> Yep. I had my car in for it. Like your situation, there were no codes and they couldn't replicate it. There was a PCM reflash available, which they did. Every time it happens, I will take my car in, so that way a file gets built with all the failures. My hope is that if enough people complain or have issues, GM will scrap the stop-start system.


They won't scrap it, they may find a way to "dummy proof" it though, what I mean is either the override switch or perfect it.


----------



## haroldiri (Aug 27, 2017)

wow, I did not know about these issues. Issues like these ones can be dangerous.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ethangsmith said:


> Yep. I had my car in for it. Like your situation, there were no codes and they couldn't replicate it. There was a PCM reflash available, which they did. Every time it happens, I will take my car in, so that way a file gets built with all the failures. My hope is that if enough people complain or have issues, GM will scrap the stop-start system.


They won't scrap it but it does sound like there's a path or two through the engine management code that is failing. Start/Stop is integral to better city fuel economy since idling results in 0 MPG. We have numerous threads here where Gen 1 Cruzes are getting really bad city MPG and it turns out people are letting their cars idle to warm up. I suspect some of the unresolved threads that aren't warm up idle related are related to sitting an inordinate amount of time at stop lights.


----------



## kb3000 (Sep 18, 2017)

*failure*

Can you you please tell me if your auto stop/start failure issue was solved? My 17 year old daughter just bought a brand new 2017 Cruze and it has stalled twice. Dealer can't find anything wrong or get it to duplicate. This car is going to get someone killed.


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

Lucky have not had this happen and have 2K on my 1 Cruze, but also good to know that throwing it in N would make the system restart.


----------



## arielingaramo (Nov 12, 2017)

did anyone figured out what was the problem, i have the same issue with mine


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm wondering if you all's fobs are laying around somewhere with something pushing a button on it. Like in a purse full of women junk. 

My fob never leaves my pocket but I could see the car acting up if one of the buttons were being pushed in. 

I don't use the D position. I use the L position and push it up to 6th gear. The car don't shut off in the L position. Course, now that it's getting colder then 41 degrees. I can start using the D position.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Course, now that it's getting colder then 41 degrees. I can start using the D position.


I completely forgot about this this year, as I do whenever it gets that cold. I expect the car to shut down at a light, and then am confused when it doesn't until I look at the outside temp.

Side note: the MUCH faster heat than the Gen 1 Cruzes is a much-welcome addition. I have heat going within 2 blocks.


----------



## Eaglewarr7 (Apr 3, 2017)

Me too i am disappointed in my 2015 Cruz it's a great car but in 3 months i owned it , it has broken down 6 times. I took it in and the Chevy guys don't know what they are doing They told me it was ok and it broke down again less than 30 minutes out of the shop. If i stop and turn it off sometimes the engine will not turn off, i have a push button car , then when i go to start it the emergency flashers will go off and it was tell me to roll my drivers side window up and down, last night it told me to service the power steering system and the transmission . sometimes it will start with a red car with a lock on it on the panel. has anyone else had problems it their chevy cruze 2015?.


----------



## SkyLoop (Sep 4, 2018)

The same thing happened to me.


----------



## cbaker049 (Sep 23, 2018)

Any update on a solution?


----------



## Twisted Z (Apr 3, 2019)

My Mom had this happen twice when her car was new (under 2k miles). the fix was a reflash. Two years no issues now


----------



## Alejandraalta (Mar 21, 2020)

ethangsmith said:


> Yep. I had my car in for it. Like your situation, there were no codes and they couldn't replicate it. There was a PCM reflash available, which they did. Every time it happens, I will take my car in, so that way a file gets built with all the failures. My hope is that if enough people complain or have issues, GM will scrap the stop-start system.


Hi. Did GM Found a solution?? How did u fix it??


----------



## Alejandraalta (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi


kb3000 said:


> *failure*
> 
> Can you you please tell me if your auto stop/start failure issue was solved? My 17 year old daughter just bought a brand new 2017 Cruze and it has stalled twice. Dealer can't find anything wrong or get it to duplicate. This car is going to get someone killed.


Hi Were you able to find out what is the issue?


----------



## ang17 (Jul 31, 2020)

PenelopeCruze77 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> New Cruze owner here; just traded in my '07 Cobalt (I'll miss that car...) for the '17 Cruze LT. The car is not even 150 miles old and had a malfunction of the auto stop/start feature. At a red light and the auto stop engaged. When I lifted off brake and went to accelerate, engine did not restart. So I basically stalled there at the intersection. Was able to shift it in park and restart the engine with the key, but I got no check engine lights or anything of the sort during this time. Obviously concerning with the car being three days old. Will take it to the dealership and have them figure it out, but without a light on I'm not sure what they can do for me. No current recalls for my VIN. Anyone else hear of this problem?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello I Am experiencing the same issue and was wondering if you ever found out what the problem was?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If you all look at the name.

There's only 2 posts.

They haven't been around since making this post. In 2017.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Their account auto stopped


----------



## RiAMaU (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm wondering if any of the people who had this happen verified whether or not it was simply an issue of confusing the system by hitting the brake before the engine was all the way back on? I bought my 2017 in February and haven't had any issues except this exact situation at a stop light two days ago. The auto-stop was activated and then the car turned completely off as soon as the engine started back up. I'm hoping maybe this was the case and I accidentally tapped the brake again and confused my car. This is the only time it's happened, but it was terrifying because it was one of the busier lights in town.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 21, 2021)

PenelopeCruze77 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> New Cruze owner here; just traded in my '07 Cobalt (I'll miss that car...) for the '17 Cruze LT. The car is not even 150 miles old and had a malfunction of the auto stop/start feature. At a red light and the auto stop engaged. When I lifted off brake and went to accelerate, engine did not restart. So I basically stalled there at the intersection. Was able to shift it in park and restart the engine with the key, but I got no check engine lights or anything of the sort during this time. Obviously concerning with the car being three days old. Will take it to the dealership and have them figure it out, but without a light on I'm not sure what they can do for me. No current recalls for my VIN. Anyone else hear of this problem?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey I jus bought a 2016 cruze about 3 years ago and we are having the same issue but its happening alot!! Nobody knows why! They look at me like I'm dumb when I tell them it's shutting off completely when I release the break and I have to put it in park and start it again. It's scary and embarrassing and shouldn't be happening at all. I'm thinking off trading it in for smtg else because nobody knows how to fix it at this point!


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Jessica said:


> Hey I jus bought a 2016 cruze about 3 years ago and we are having the same issue but its happening alot!! Nobody knows why! They look at me like I'm dumb when I tell them it's shutting off completely when I release the break and I have to put it in park and start it again. It's scary and embarrassing and shouldn't be happening at all. I'm thinking off trading it in for smtg else because nobody knows how to fix it at this point!


I would take it in to the dealer and see if it needs an update. I know there was some software that needed updated early on for it turning engaging autostop in corners or low speeds. Not sure if it's related but would be worth looking into.


----------



## jacen33 (Jan 16, 2019)

POSSIBLE SOLUTION: Disconnect the hood latch switch. It disables AS/S. I have been driving with the hood latch switch disconnected for the last 40k miles, no issues other than the idiot light on the dash.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Or buy a module or a tune or drive around in L6.

No need to put up with a light.

I went the module route after the tune didn't work out.


----------



## tracisaul2 (10 mo ago)

PenelopeCruze77 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> New Cruze owner here; just traded in my '07 Cobalt (I'll miss that car...) for the '17 Cruze LT. The car is not even 150 miles old and had a malfunction of the auto stop/start feature. At a red light and the auto stop engaged. When I lifted off brake and went to accelerate, engine did not restart. So I basically stalled there at the intersection. Was able to shift it in park and restart the engine with the key, but I got no check engine lights or anything of the sort during this time. Obviously concerning with the car being three days old. Will take it to the dealership and have them figure it out, but without a light on I'm not sure what they can do for me. No current recalls for my VIN. Anyone else hear of this problem?
> 
> Thanks!


Yea that happened to me today. I am freaking out right now. Grrr have had many problems with this car and it's a 2018


----------



## tracisaul2 (10 mo ago)

tracisaul2 said:


> Yea that happened to me today. I am freaking out right now. Grrr have had many problems with this car and it's a 2018


 OK I was just at a dealership and I was told by them that I need a new starter motor


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Some of us bought a module that ties in to the hood switch. 

No more auto stop.


----------



## Kyle1999 (7 mo ago)

tracisaul2 said:


> OK I was just at a dealership and I was told by them that I need a new starter motor


Did the new starter motor fix the issue?


----------

